

Ask HN: How to Find the Best Info on Cancer Prevention? - httpitis

Don&#x27;t smoke. Minimize sugar and dairy products.
Make your body sweat regularly.
Additional resources?
======
mtmail
Sorry if this is only half useful: [http://kill-or-
cure.herokuapp.com/](http://kill-or-cure.herokuapp.com/). I have a Phd friend
who works in cancer research and he loves the site.

------
atomical
Check out this site. It's a great source on nutrition.

[http://nutritionfacts.org](http://nutritionfacts.org)

~~~
PerfectElement
I second that.

